# Revamped website



## mcbrat (May 27, 2020)

So I did away with the generic Site Builder nonsense, and just made my own static pages. I'm hoping to get back to the shop later this summer and start making lights again...

http://www.bratguyenterprises.com/


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## lightknot (May 27, 2020)

Nice site! Very clean.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rstype (May 27, 2020)

Saved the website. Just found out too cool stuff man. So if we wanted a light from you we just send you a pm ? Or email ?


----------



## mcbrat (May 27, 2020)

Pm, or email is fine. I have posted lights for sale here as well. I've got some pressing home improvement stuff I'm working on currently, so not making anything right now. Hoping later in the summer to get back at it.


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 11, 2022)

added the 3 lights I did last year to the Lights page.....


----------

